# Ägypten der Bericht



## Bastardmakrele (12. Dezember 2019)

Freut mich das es richtig geknallt hat!!!! Danke und toller Bericht....Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Tage


----------



## Krallblei (12. Dezember 2019)

Nach 40 Minuten bin ich gegangen. 11 Fische in der Zeit. Dazu noch die Anstrengung der Anreise das reicht erstmal. Minibar ist mit 4 Fischen eh schon am platzen 
Wir gehen erstmal Frühstücken und wir treffen den Hotelmanager. Wir sind in keinem 08/15 Hotel. Habe jeden Tag schon vorher mit ihm telefoniert. So wundert es mich nicht das es 2 Minuten später schon an der Türe klopft. Hotelmanager holt seine "Steuer" ab. Ich geb ihm locker die größten Fische ab. Normal hier. Freut mich!

Er isst sie mit mit Frau und Kindern!!!!. 

Erstes SOLL erfüllt.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Dezember 2019)

Nach der Übergabe gehen wir an Strand und auf den Steg um Fische zu gucken.....nach 5 Minuten Gesprächen ist Action zu sehen.. Nee keine Thunas. Es sind Delfine die 70 Meter vor uns ihr Unwesen treiben. Es sind sehr viele. Coole scheisse. Die Tiere bleiben bestimmt ne Stunde!!!. Schön anzusehen


----------



## Krallblei (12. Dezember 2019)

Gegen 13 Uhr packt uns der Hunger.
Wir können auch im Hotel essen. Aber wir haben ja noch gute Fische. 1 Makrele und ein Little Thunny. Wir holen uns noch Salat und Pommes und starten unser Feuer am Strand.  Habibi Foat ist auch da. Mein Buddy. Mein eigener Tourleader. Mein Taxifahrer. Mein Angelbuddy.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Dezember 2019)

Am Abend bin ich ziemlich fertig. Geh nach paar Minuten werfen. Leider ohne Ergebnis was ich noch wüsste 

1. Tag. 11 Fische, Delfineparty, 1000 Brüder getroffen. Die Sonne scheint. 28 Grad. What a day. I am happy!!!!!!

So ging ich mit guten Gedanken ins Bett. Der 1. Tag war schon wirklich aufregend. Abends noch Party in der Shishabar.. nur noch schlafen.. der Tag 2 steht an!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

*2. Tag*

Als ich morgens ans Riff gehe windet es wie die Sau. Es ist kalt und es hat grosse Wellen. Fische eine Stunde. Ohne Kontakt. Sehe zwar paar Hornhechte anfliegen aber die möchten nicht. Egal.
Nach dem Frühstück laufe ich an die 3 Km entfernte Lagune. Papa Saed, Abdul und Ahmet sind leider nicht da. Schade dann gibt es halt keinen Schwarztee.











Hier wohnen die drei und passen auf die Lagune auf. Naja ich lauf mal los. Fische heute auf der rechten Seite. Wasser in der Lagune steht sehr hoch. 
Ebbe ist am Besten. 






Fische mit 2 Ruten auf Grund. Als Köder benutze ich Sardinen.
Nach einer Stunde kommt mein Kollege. In der Zeit hab ich leider schon 343546 Muränen gefangen  Diese Mistviecher. 
Als es dann doch mal die Rute krumm macht ist die Freude gross. Boar riesen Widerstand aber Fisch schwimmt kaum. Kleiner Rochen?
Ne ein riesengrosser Rotfeuerfisch. Kollege meint abschneiden. Ne das mache ich nicht. Haken raus und gut.






Kollege betreibt bissl Spinnfischen und hat sogar Glück.  Sah erst richtig gut aus. 





Der vermeintlich gute Fisch entpuppt sich als ein seitlich gehakter Hornhecht 






Da der Wind dann immer mehr wird und die Muränen auch gehen wir nach Hause. Bissl relaxen.






Abends gehen wir wieder Spinnfischen am Riff. Wind hat nachgelassen und die Wellen auch. 
Werfe und werfe und nix zeigt sich. Die Fische sind wohl heute woanderst.... oder doch nicht??
Kollege schreit und ich seh nur die Rute im Halbkreis. Das Israeli Uboot am anderen Ende! Denke nur an seine kleinen Köder und die Drillinge..
Ob das gut geht? Nein! Fisch ist weg. Haken abgebrochen/verbogen. Tja ich sags ihm immer wieder....

Da ist jemand traurig 






Es passiert dann auch nix mehr und wird dunkel.

Schöner zweiter Tag.


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

*3. Tag*

Wind und Wellen morgens schon wie die Sau. Da wird es schwer am Riff Strecke zu machen 
Verliere nach kurzer Zeit nen grossen roten Grouper. Hatte ihn schon bei mir. Mit einer Welle wollte ich ihn über die Kante ziehen. 
Da war er plötzlich weg. Wundere mich das ich es überhaupt geschafft hab den Bollen soweit zu bekommen. Zackenbarsche sind heikel. Ziehen sofort ins Riff.
Schade 3-5 Kilo locker. 
Halbe Stunde später wieder Fisch. Der steigt aber ziemlich schnell aus. Der war auch gut. Mist. Gegen Ende fange ich noch zwei Zackenbarsche. Einen schwarzen und einen hellen. Beide so um ein halbes Kilo. Zackenbarsche release ich immer direkt am Riff wenn es möglich ist. Deswegen auch keine Bilder. Sorry.

Gegen 20 Uhr gehen wir an die Lagune. Möchte Rochen fischen.. Gab schon so lange keine Tischplatte mehr. 
Wir sitzen da und wünschen uns ein Feuer. Plaudern, trinken bissl was und erzählen uns Storys.

21:15 Uhr ohne grosse Action. Mal ne Muräne oder Kleinfisch das wars.. Doch dann.

Eine Rute geht runter wie Drecksau. Ich kenne meine Ruten, wenn die sich so biegt dann ist die Kacke am dampfen.. Schreie zu den anderen Ruten raus. Sonst gibt es Getüddel. Fisch geht ab. Links rechts wieder links. Bremse schreit ihr letztes Lied. YES man. Der Drill ist echt geil. Was für eine Power. Der muss richtig fett sein. 10 Kilo?
Der Fisch wird nicht müde. Laufe mit dem Fisch dann ins flache. Vielleicht ist es hier besser. In der Tat!! Fisch an Land.

Ein Bonefish. So fett, so dick und vorallem lang. Das ist ein verdammt guter. So einen fängt man nicht alle Tage!!!!!!! Mehr als 3 kg!!! Geiler Drill. Die Viecher haben sooo Power.






Selbst aus dem Wasser raus war kaum zu halten und wäre sogar fast getürmt. Freilassen war leider nicht möglich. Mussten sogar den Kopf und Flosse abschneiden damit er überhaupt irgendwo hinein passt. Was ein Brummer!!!

So! Wo ein Fisch ist hat es nochmehr. Ruten neu beködern und alles in die Richtung des ersten Bisses. Und der Köder ist kaum unten hängt der nächste Bonefish 
Der ist allerdings im Gegensatz zu ersten ein "Baby"






Dann ist aber auch Sense.. Das soll mir mal jemand erklären. 30min liegen die Köder noch unten. Nix mehr.

Aber das ist mir ehrlich auch sch....egal. Es war lustig, die Zeit super und der Monster Bonefish topte alles!!!


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

Am Abend des dritten Tages klingelt das Telefon. Es ist Emad. Kenne ihn schon lange. Er ist hier in Marsa alam die Nummer eins in Sachen Ausflüge.
Er fährt morgen raus zum Angeln. Boot 20m. Dabei noch zwei deutsche Mädels. Er käme mich abholen und wir fahren nach Hamata. 7 Stunden auf dem Boot und wieder zurück. Soll ihm nur bissl Spritgeld geben! Was eine Chance. Leider kann ich aus persönlichen Gründen nicht. Was ne Sc....e.

*4.Tag*


Morgens am Riff ist an Fischen kaum zu denken. Es rollen Wellen jenseits der 2 Meter an. Ich kenn das und hab damit auch keine Probleme. Allerdings sind paar Wellen dabei die mich ein paar Mal von meinen Platz schieben. So breche ich ab. Kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert.

Beim Mittagstee in der Shishabar kommt mein Kollege. Wir könnten los in einer Bucht mit dem Trettboot fischen. Naja wenn schon kein 20Meter Boot an dem Tag warum nicht Trettboot  Wir fahren 15 Minuten mit dem Auto. In der Bucht macht ein Kitesurfcamp auf. Auch wollen sie ein Boot anschaffen für Angeltouren. Warten allerdings noch auf eine Lizens. Klingt gut. Ein Boot zu finden das Touris mitnimmt ist bei uns schwer zu finden. Auch der Besitzer ist cool. Hat 10 Jahre in Zürich gelebt.
Klingt lustig einen Ägypten "Schwitzerdütsch" reden zu hören. Das ist was für die Zukunft.

Nun dann wir ziehen das neue Trettboot ans Ufer. Wusste nicht wie schnell man damit fahren kann. Trolling??? Nee das Ding kommt kaum Vorwärts 






Cooles Teil. Dazu noch umsonst Kannst gut drin stehen und mehr als genug Platz für 2 Leute. Allerdings übel anstrengend damit auch nur irgendwo hin zu kommen. Vorallem bei dem Wind der mit rund 45km/h uns das Leben schwer macht. 
Wir fahren bissl das Riff ab und Spinnfischen abwechselt. Nix.. Bestimmt zwei Stunden lang. Nada. Gegen Abend ankern wir dann und probieren es mit Sardinen in Grundnähe.. 






Aber leider kommen nur 10000 Kleinfische an die Oberfläche die allesamt wieder schwimmen durften.

Der Rückweg war im Dunkeln der Horror und so anstrengend.. Ich bin platt. Nurnoch ins Hotel, Essen und schlafen.

Kein guter Tag in Sachen angeln. Aber dennoch cool.


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

*5. Tag*

Morgens bei Sonnenaufgang eine Stunde den Monsterwellen getrotzt. Außer Delfine 10 Meter vor mir keinen Fisch gesehen. Auch um 12 Uhr versuchte ich es nochmal ne halbe Stunde. Nix..... mannomann

So um drei sind wir dann zu einem alten Hotel gefahren mit Steg... War schonmal da. Ist nicht schlecht da. Wir werfen und werfen.. Es tut sich nix. Sind halt gerade keine Fische an der Stelle. Mal abgesehen von einem 60cm Hornhecht den mein Kollege fängt. Schöner Ort da. Und wohl die Beste stelle weit und breit um mal mit dem Ballon nen Köderfisch anzubieten. Aber nicht heute der Wind blässt einem die Haare vom Kopf.

Wir müssen leider schon früh gehen. Mussten Polizei rufen. Frau ist alleine durch das verlassene Hotel und auf einen Mann getroffen der sie wohl vergewaltigen wollte.
Brauch das jetzt auch nicht ausführlich beschreiben. Aber die Sache war mehr als ernst. 

Wieder kein guter Tag. Ich mein die Bisse sind ja da. Aber die bringen mir und uns halt nix wenn die Viecher nicht hängenbleiben


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

*6. Tag*


Versuche es morgens am Riff.. Aber die Wellen.. ne das hat einfach keinen Sinn...Strecke machen ist nicht möglich und nur eine Stelle anzuwerfen ist sowieso sinnfrei.

Wir gehen wir am Mittag an die Lagune.. erstmal ohne Köder  Sardinen sind leer. Kollege schicke ich zum Kalamari angeln und Frau zum Krebse ausbuddeln während ich das Zeug richte. Kollege fängt auch einen. Mit Kescher ( der wiedermal von mir vergessen wurde) hätte er einige gefangen. Super Köder.







Wenn man das drauf hat easy zu fangen.. 






Wir bleiben rund 1.5 Stunden. Fange 4 Fische. Alles nix aufregendes. Aber wichtig. Abdul und Ahmet sind zurück und haben Hunger. Die sind allesamt bettelarm und freuen sich über jeden Fisch den wir bringen.

Und von den 3 die noch vollständig sind werden zwei Leute gut satt!!






Irgendwie brauch ich Action...


----------



## nostradamus (13. Dezember 2019)

Klasse! Ansich wie alle Berichte!


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

*7. Tag*

Die Wellen sind ein bisschen kleiner geworden und so wittere ich meine Chance. Vielleicht sind ja Fische da. Fische die auch hängen bleiben. 
Und promt hängt der Erste. Ein Zackenbarsch in hell.. Und der ist so gut das ich ein Bild machen will. 1.5Kg oder mehr.. die Dinger sind ja extrem schwer auch wenn nicht so gross. Kämpfe mich mit Fisch durch das schäumende Wasser. Kurz vorm Ufer möchte ich ihn packen. Und dann ist das Mistvieh weg  Du Arsc...... 
Der Kescher liegt im Zimmer.. denke immer der bringt Unglück ... könnte mich zu tode Ärgern.. Vielleicht hätte ich ihn auch mitgenommen zum Essen....
Nachdem 30 min nix mehr folgt wechsel ich komplett die Stelle.. Vielleicht sind die Fische ja dort. 

Und promt 200 Meter hol ich mir nen Little Thunny. Der Drill in den Wellen und der Strömung ist richtig richtig gut.. Unglaublich. Umso mehr bin ich stolz auf diesen Thunny mit auch sicher 3 Kg..
Der kommt gerade richtig.. wollen wir doch heute wieder grillen am Strand. Ich bin zurück. Und die Fische auch.. Wo einer ist sind noch mehr.. Das weis ich!!!











Boar bei 3 Kilo gibt es heute keine Beilagen... der reicht für 3 locker.. und die andere Seite zum Essen verschenke ich an die Barkeeper....

Naja nun den Fisch an Land.. Und weiter gehts.. Leider sind die Fische dann weitergezogen.. wegen den Wellen kann ich nicht sehen wohin, und folgen ist auch kaum möglich.

Egal.. Es ist wieder Fisch da.. hätte ich mich mit dem Zacki nicht verhauen gäbe es ordentlich Fisch heute


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

Gegen 13 Uhr geht es dann an Strand zum Shelter.. ein bisschen Schutz vor dem Wind der immernoch pfeift wie Höhle.
Bau erstmal ne Feuerstelle und räum auf.. Weis nicht wer dort war aber ringsum sah es aus wie die Sau.






Hier kann man es aushalten. Windgeschützt. Ab und zu kommen mal neidische Touristen vorbei 






Leider sagt mein Kollege ab. Er hat ja kein Urlaub sondern arbeitet. Und wenn er nicht arbeitet angeln wir zusammen 

So haben wir jede Menge Fisch zu verschenken an dem Tag. Ist zwar dann kalt aber gegrillter Thun kannst auch kalt essen.. Alle sind happy






Am Abend gehen wir ans Riff.. wir haben zwar unsere Bisse aber nix bleibt hängen... Leider.


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

*Tag 8.*

Nun ist der Wind weg. Und die Wellen mini. Das ist gut. Nun kann ich gut Strecke machen und nach Fischen suchen. Zum Glück gibt es die Meeräschen die dir immer zeigen wenn Action im Gange ist 

So laufe ich am Strand entlang und halte Ausschau. Und finde ein gutes Indiz das Fische rauben.. Die kleinen Fische suchen nicht umsonst Schutz so nah am Ufer!!!






Jede Menge Futterfische.. Im Sommer waren die vorm Hotel in einem Pool. Dort waren viele Touris planschen und mittendrin der 1m Barracuda. Des war so cool.






Als ich bissl weiterlaufe sehe ich dann Meeräschen springen.. werfe alles hin und spurte zur Kante.. Werfe und treffe genau die Mitte.. Bääm Fisch on!
Der kämpft wirklich gut. Spüre Korallen die an meiner Schnur scheuern.. Aua.. doch ich packe es..... Fisch liegt an Land. Wieder Little Thunny mit 1.5 Kg. 
Kehle durch und wieder ab nach vorne.. ich werfe nicht ich warte wo die Meeräschen aus dem Wasser springen.. 40 Meter weiter links.. Ich laufe und werfe..
Bääm wieder Fisch on.. Yiehaaaa..... wieder spüre ich Kontakt zu Korallen.. Ohje wird das 0,60 Fluro halten.. War doch eh schon angenockt.... Aber ich packe es.
Der nächste Thun mit rund 1 kg liegt am Ufer.. Geil geil geil.... wenn nur nicht das mit dem Vorfach wäre.. Das sieht übel aus und muss getauscht werden.






Mache flott das neue Vorfach dran.. Glaub so schnell hab ich den Knoten noch nie gebunden.... als ich wieder an der Kante bin warte ich... nix ist mehr los!!!
Scheisse.

Warte dann noch 20 Minuten am Ufer und beobachte alles.. nix raubt mehr.. Leider. So laufe ich zurück und versuche es an einer anderen Stelle nochmal blind ohne Action zu sehen.

Und bämm nach 5 Würfen hab ich nen Biss den ich nie vergessen werde. So übel. So hart. Aber kein Fisch... Mann das war sicher ein Israeli Uboot....
Gehe zurück.. Zwei gute Fische.. Geil.

Einer geht an meinen Kollegen und den anderen verschenke ich an den Chefkoch im Hotel. Er frägt schon so lange nach Fisch. Als Dank schärft er mir bein Felitiermesser das nurnoch ein gutes Buttermesser ist  Eine Hand wäscht die andere 

Bin dann auch mal kurz am Wasser um Köder zu fangen.. Meeräschen kannst vom Ufer in rauhen Mengen fangen.. Im Sekundentakt.

Mittags gehen wir an die Lagune.Hab ne ganze Tüte Meeräschen in klein dabei. Heute muss es klappen mit dem Rochen..

In 3 Stunden geht garnichts.. Lächerlich.. wir haben 4 Ruten draußen.. ich vermelde einen Mini GT..... ohmann.. Bonefish? Rochen? Grosse Trevallies???? Nada






Egal.. Es war ein super Tag wie immer....


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

*Tag 9.*

Null Wind und Ententeich.

Fische morgens mittag und Abends am Riff... nix. absolut nix.. Die Fische haben sich die Tage die Bäuche voll gefressen....
*
Tag 10.*

Erster Wurf am Riff erstmal Hänger????? What?? Hab seit Jahren kein Hänger mehr...5. Wurf ins weite Blaue.. kurz gekurbelt.. Biss und gleich Schnur lose...
Das war dann wohl der Barracuda....
Und sonst ist bei absoluten Ententeich nix mehr los.
Außer weiter draußen.. Die Frenzies toben.. Sehe Thunfische springen 100-150 Meter vom Ufer.. Boar und was für Dinger.. Da springen Thunfische weit über 50 Kilo.
Abends geht garnichts mehr.

So Angelurglaub vorbei. Morgen früh geht es heim..

Bin Zufrieden.. So viele geile Drills gehabt.. und wieder endlich soviel Bisse.. die führe ich hier ja gross garnicht auf.. Auch hab ich bestimmt vieles vergessen. 

Zum Schluss noch paar "einfach so" Bilder..


----------



## onky090 (13. Dezember 2019)

Danke. Wie immer toller Bericht & tolle Bilder


----------



## Krallblei (13. Dezember 2019)

Morgen folgen noch allerlei Bilder.

Danke Euch fürs Lesen!!!


----------



## nostradamus (13. Dezember 2019)

Hi,
das hört sich ja wieder nach mega viel Spaß an!


----------



## nostradamus (14. Dezember 2019)

hi,
das du keinen Rochen mehr fängst verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Hoffe mal, dass es demnächst mit dem neuen Boot klappt!


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiss auch nicht Mario woran das liegt. 

Vielleicht weil wir faul werden.. Fischen nurnoch Nachts im tiefen Bereich am "Sandstrand".. Man sollte sich abends/nachts mal wieder den flachen Teil widmen.. (Dort wo ich eingeschlafen bin) (Insider) oder andere Seite wo es so steinig ist..

Na ja du weisst ja ich gebe nicht auf..

Du und ich wir werden die Tischtennisplatten finden und Spass haben..


----------



## Salt (16. Dezember 2019)

Hmm.....das kenne ich auch von meiner Ecke auf den Canaren.
Bin jetzt zwar wirklich nicht der Rochen-Spezi aber die Engländer sind dort sehr aktiv und fange sie auch immer seltener.

Grundsätzlich leiden Rochen, wie Haie auch, am meißten unter Befischungsdruck weil sie erst spät geschlechtsreif werden und nicht sonderlich produktiv sind.
Wie weit das auf deine Ecke zutrifft musst du selbst entscheiden.

Ich habe ja auch grade nen Trip hinter mir, der die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt hat und bin jetzt vor allem auf deine Schlgzahlen etwas neidisch
Wie ist denn so die Wassertrübung in deiner Lagune?
Ich würde wohl eher versuchen, mit kleinen Softbaits gezielt die Bones zu befischen....das ist doch bestimmt noch ausbaufähig und 3kg ist ja schon ganz ordentlich.
Wo hat man sonst diese Möglichkeit so nah an Europa? Top


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2019)

Hi Salt.

Danke für deine Rückmeldung.. Das freut mich wirklich.

Angeln dort an der Lagune ist leider ziemlich komplex. Wie steht das Wasser? Was sagt Saed.. 

Teile diese Lagune in zwei Teile. Der tiefe Teil von 4-7 Meter und der flache mit 0,10 bis 1 Meter.

Getrennt von zwei Korallentürmen.. Diese Tür ist der Hotspot zwischen Tag und Nacht.. Allerdings auch der, der dir Probleme macht. 

Wir können dürfen dort auch nachts nicht viel Licht machen.. Kommt der AMG G Klasse Jepp vorbei und sieht dort Licht gibt es Ärger für meinen Papa. Und wir respektieren das!!!!!

Ach und wir sind viel zu faul...... auf der anderen Seite können wir sogar Feuer machen und Grillen..Aber da ist halt kein Sandstrand.

Salt du mit Minigummis und co.. ne des ist nicht mein Ding.. entweder Hardcore oder Grundangeln.. dazwischen gibt es nix..


Wassertrübung im tiefen Teil ist extrem.. da sieht man keine 3 Meter weit. 

Danke Salt. Ja dessen bin ich mir bewusst.. 3 kg Bonefish ist schon.... ich sag mal....ehrlich.. ich bin ein Glückspilz.. wir hatten keine Waage, auch 4 kg wären realistisch.

Nächster full fishing Trip startet so Gott will im Februar... falls jemand Lust hat.. bisher sind wir zu 2t.


----------



## Salt (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich kenne das ja auch von mir, man will immer den ganz dicken, probiert oft nur das bewährte und macht zum Schluss immer das gleiche 
Die regionalen Gepflogenheiten darf man natürlich nicht ignorieren...gilt überall wenn man gut auskommen will. Und da du ja vorallem auch was verwertbares fangen willst passt deine Taktik schon.
Ich würde halt aus Neugier mal nen tag mit Hochwasser im Flachen teil probieren....vielleicht sieht man nen bonefish tailen


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. Dezember 2019)

Netter Bericht! Bissl weniger "Kraftausdrücke" würden ihn allerdings noch deutlich lesenswerter machen.

Björn


----------



## rule270 (8. Januar 2020)

Hi Benni
War wohl wieder ne geile Tour.
Wird man mal wieder neidisch.
Vielleicht klappt es ja im Frühjahr.
Kannst mir mal Bescheid sagen ob was geht in sachen Marsa.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Krallblei (9. Januar 2020)

Hallo Rudi.

Alles, alles sehr ungewiss. Leider.
Gruss


----------

